# Secunia Online Scanner Issue



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

I run Secunia Online Scanner and after a thorough scan, it comes up with this under Programs/Results:



> Adobe Flash Player 11.x
> 
> 11.1.102.55 (NPAPI)
> 
> ...


I downloaded it (and it was successful) but when I run the full scan again, it comes up with the same problem. How can I go about getting it fixed?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The version of Flash that works with Chrome is integrated into the browser unlike IE or Firefox. Check to be sure that Chrome is up to date.

From Adobe:
How do I install the latest version of Flash Player in Google Chrome?

Chrome users don't have to download new versions of Flash Player. Chrome automatically updates when new versions of Flash Player are available, to protect users with the latest security updates. Select About Google Chrome under the Tools menu to verify that your Chrome browser is up-to-date. (The wrench icon near the Chrome address bar indicates the Tools menu.) It can take some time before updates roll out to all Chrome users.


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

My Google Chrome is up to date, and yet when I run it again and download it again, it still has that problem.

And this time I ran it under Google Chrome, which is up to date.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\*17.0.963.46*\gcswf32.dll

It seems Chrome is hanging on to the previous version's folder.

Current version is
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\17.0.963.56

I have both folders. Do you have both folders? I seldom use Chrome, I just have it installed to see what others see. I don't know what the net effect of leaving that folder is about, but there is a copy of gcswf32.dll in both folders.

Interestingly, Secunia is not alerting to that on my system.


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

tetonbob said:


> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\*17.0.963.46*\gcswf32.dll
> 
> It seems Chrome is hanging on to the previous version's folder.
> 
> ...


I have both folders.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

You might want to ask the folks in the "Other Browsers" forum
Other Browsers - Tech Support Forum


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

tetonbob said:


> Interestingly, Secunia is not alerting to that on my system.


Ah, I generally do not use the thorough inspection. When I do, it also detects my older folder.


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

I run a thorough inspection.

I'll post my problem in that thread you recommended. I'll see what they say.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I just renamed the dll in the previous version's folder to a .old extension, and now Secunia is happy, and Chrome still works.


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

tetonbob said:


> I just renamed the dll in the previous version's folder to a .old extension, and now Secunia is happy, and Chrome still works.


The 46 version? I'll try that and see if it works.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, in this folder
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\17.0.963.46\gcswf32.dll


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

I suspect the old folder is there for fallback purposes, or to allow one to continue to use Chrome while the update is being downloaded. I would imagine it can be deleted. Since I'm the testing type, perhaps I'll do that. :whistling:


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Chrome seems to be working fine without that old version folder in place. I did just move it for now, rather than delete it. I'll delete it later, but the more I read about this, the more it seems it's just there for fallback/update purposes and there's no trouble with deleting the old version folder.


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

tetonbob said:


> Yes, in this folder
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\17.0.963.46\gcswf32.dll


It works.

Thanks.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Secunia Online Scanner Issue*

:thumb: You're welcome.


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

It's happened again, this time with this message:



> Adobe Flash Player 11.x
> 
> 11.1.102.62 (NPAPI)
> 
> ...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Adobe issued a security update (11.1.102.63) yesterday. See here for details: https://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb12-05.html


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've tried installing the new version but it still shows that error. Do I need to do the same steps that were mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

New issue:

I ran the online scanner, and it says that I need to update my Flash player. I did that, but it comes up with this message:

The publisher of flashplayer 11.202.235_32bit.exe could not be verifed.

Everything else is up to date. How do I go about fixing this?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

You maybe able to answer your question by visiting their help forum:

Security Forum - Secunia

BG


----------



## MAVSFAN82 (Dec 17, 2011)

Another issue:



> Adobe Flash Player 11.x
> 
> 11.2.202.235 (ActiveX)
> 
> ...


----------

